# Smart TV + 32" + 3d + full hd + passive 3d glasses + any brand  = please find me one!



## amruthkesav (Sep 25, 2011)

Iam planning to buy a 32" full hd led smart tv with 3d (passive glasses). I did quite a lot of search but i couldnt find one. Please help me find one. I dont care abt the brand...


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Smart TV + 32" + 3d + full hd + passive 3d glasses + any brand  = please find me *

So you want a 3D LED Tv?
And atleast mention ur budget.


----------



## amruthkesav (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Smart TV + 32" + 3d + full hd + passive 3d glasses + any brand  = please find me*



aroraanant said:


> So you want a 3D LED Tv?
> And atleast mention ur budget.



yep passive 3d led smart tv of 32" (room size is small)... The budget is around 45 to 52k


----------



## amruthkesav (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Smart TV + 32" + 3d + full hd + passive 3d glasses + any brand  = please find me*



aroraanant said:


> So you want a 3D LED Tv?
> And atleast mention ur budget.



yep.. passive 3d led smart tv of 32" screen size (room size is too small).... The budget is arround 45 to 55k


----------

